# The Oscars



## choc0thrax (Feb 21, 2015)

It's that time of the year where we sorta kinda care a bit about people winning golden statues. Though my interest in the awards has been lukewarm, I do know someone who may be a sociopath who actually hosts an Oscars party each year. Not sure what has to happen to you as a child to lead up to that but it's gotta be big. Anywhoo, if you're left scratching your head by this year's winners once again, there's some interesting interviews on THR with anonymous academy voters that will shed some light:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/b ... ce=gravity

When Desplat wins I will no doubt hear this guy's voice repeat "Well, dude, it's Budapest, baby!"


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 21, 2015)

Brilliant - the only surprising thing is that it was in print, even anonymously.

A bunch of old white guys gets to draw lots. Seriously, they should be honest and do it all as tombola one year. As I've whined before, the moment Lego didn't get a nomination, I lost the remainder of my grudging respect for the Academy.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 21, 2015)

old white guys you say?

http://www.vice.com/read/the-oscar-movie-genre-219


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 22, 2015)

gsilbers @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> old white guys you say?
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/the-oscar-movie-genre-219



Excellent article, thanks.

It's a shame William Goldman (a particularly wise old white guy) doesn't annually write about the Oscars any more. He was always worth listening to, and frequently punctured the specious trends that dominate proceedings. Apart from the points mentioned in the article (all spot on), one Goldman was always passionate about was the lack of representation of comedy. He argued that There's Something About Mary should have won best screenplay that year, and argued it persuasively (of course it didn't get a nomination). Comedy only gets nominated if it isn't really funny, but appeals in other ways to the old white guys.

I know I'm a minority voice here, but Budapest is a perfect example to me. Wes Anderson has only really made one movie. They all look and sound the same - I liked Rushmore but I'm bored to tears of the whole quasi-amusing tableau thing by now. With Budapest he just hit on one where a beloved actor gets to do something outside their comfort zone, so it garnered more attention. Meanwhile the Lego Movie - genuinely inventive and sharp - is ignored despite 97% RT critical success and being huge box office hit, like those things are easy if the package omes in shiny colours. Grrr.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 22, 2015)

"Well, dude, it's Budapest, baby!"


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 22, 2015)

I was only okay with Rushmore, but Moonrise Kingdom just got me. I wanted to stand up and applaud. One of the best times I've had at the movies.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 22, 2015)

I liked Grand Budhapest, thought it was really funny and kind of beautiful. And I'm not a huge Wes Anderson fan or anything. And loved the music, also loved what Desplat did for Imitation Game, I listen to that a lot, the way I used to listen to Street Fightin Man (nah, I'm not getting old!  ) Thought American Sniper was boring and predictable, and smarmy right wing propaganda to boot. And I've liked some of Clint Eastwood's movies, Million Dollar Baby killed me, loved that movie. Thought Edward Norton should have won, but the academy is mostly old people, generally vote for the sentimental stuff, and the most obvious thing.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 23, 2015)

choc0thrax @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> "Well, dude, it's Budapest, baby!"



Quite.

The only award that really upset me (aside from the tainted Animation one), was Director. Birdman was the only film I saw last year where the director so got in the way of the story I couldn't even focus on it - it's pretty irritating to see that "look at me, ma" school of direction so rewarded, while Linklater's patience, subtlety and skill goes overlooked.

But there I go, treating the awards as if they have any kind of genuine rationality behind them.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 23, 2015)

Soundhound @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> I liked Grand Budhapest, thought it was really funny and kind of beautiful. And I'm not a huge Wes Anderson fan or anything. And loved the music, also loved what Desplat did for Imitation Game, I listen to that a lot, the way I used to listen to Street Fightin Man (nah, I'm not getting old!  ) Thought American Sniper was boring and predictable, and smarmy right wing propaganda to boot. And I've liked some of Clint Eastwood's movies, Million Dollar Baby killed me, loved that movie. Thought Edward Norton should have won, but the academy is mostly old people, generally vote for the sentimental stuff, and the most obvious thing.



No one could possibly say it wasn't sumptuously filmed, but so many things are these days.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 23, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> The only award that really upset me (aside from the tainted Animation one), was Director. Birdman was the only film I saw last year where the director so got in the way of the story I couldn't even focus on it - it's pretty irritating to see that "look at me, ma" school of direction so rewarded, while Linklater's patience, subtlety and skill goes overlooked.


I really enjoyed Birdman, apart from the drumming, which, for me, got in the way far more than any director ever could.



Guy Rowland @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> But there I go, treating the awards as if they have any kind of genuine rationality behind them.


Exactly. Just consider that unless a film is regarded as "good", nobody on the film has a chance of winning. To me that makes most of the supporting awards, like costumes, design, music, make-up etc. meaningless. If an award really was for the best, one should be able to win in some categories even with a bad film. It's pretty obvious that this is not the case.

D


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 23, 2015)

Well that's what makes a horse race. I loved Birdman. I thought it was smart, funny, a fully realized idea. The performances I thought were stunning. I didnt even notice the way or was shot, it all felt of a piece to me.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

The only thing I'm happy about is the American guy who won for Whiplash. He's a really great character actor and been going for years. I think he also won a bafta.

Don't know who won the music award as of writing.

I'm getting more than peturbed about these bloody British films that concentrate on history all the time. Try making a film that's not based on bloody fact all the time. Cheesus!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 23, 2015)

adriancook @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> The only thing I'm happy about is the American guy who won for Whiplash. He's a really great character actor and been going for years. I think he also won a bafta.
> 
> Don't know who won the music award as of writing.
> 
> I'm getting more than peturbed about these bloody British films that concentrate on history all the time. Try making a film that's not based on bloody fact all the time. Cheesus!



Google is your friend...

Us Brits do make more than that, but not as much as we'd like cos it never sells abroad. The international market can't get enough of British history, it seems. I actually have no issue with the two Brit biggies this year, they're both stories worth telling, not just frocks and umbrellas.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well to me that's a shocker. I have seen and enjoyed Grand Budapest but that isn't an Oscar score in anyway shape of form to me. 
But well done for the winner. :| 

Good to see Patricia Arquette win an Oscar. One of the very few American actresses to win one while at the same time not having perfectly straight teeth. Very rare occurrence these days. :shock:


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 23, 2015)

adriancook @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> I have seen and enjoyed Grand Budapest but that isn't an Oscar score in anyway shape of form to me.



That's a really interesting one. 
I have heard some short snippets of the score without having seen the film and they didn't really got me.
But lately i finally saw the film and i have to say that the way the music and the film interact is pure magic.
Together,music, images and the story create a really emergent quality.
So in the end, it's really well deserved. Congrats not only to Alexandre Desplat, but also to Wes Anderson, who for sure is a relevant part of this symbiosis between film & score.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 23, 2015)

The Oscars are so safe!!! Too bad.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 23, 2015)

best special effects interstellar?!?! wtf?!? 
there is only like 3 fx! 
but planet of the apes that the WHOLE story is based on an animated character or x-men/captain America etc. 
that's the only snub I thought happened. well more like folks voted way after they saw the movie.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2015)

I thought it was classy of Zimmer to offer a congratulatory hug to Desplat. Most of the time, the runner-ups have looks of bitter resentment or cool detachment. Was nice to see musicians supporting musicians.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 23, 2015)

All the answers are in Choco's link in the OP.

It's Budapest, baby.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 23, 2015)

Living Fossil @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> adriancook @ Mon Feb 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen and enjoyed Grand Budapest but that isn't an Oscar score in anyway shape of form to me.
> ...



Just want ot point out that the Best Score Oscar is not supposed to be "the score you most want to play over and over" but "the score that serves the picture the best."

Of course, when a score does _both_, then Oscar win or no Oscar win, it becomes a truly great score.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 23, 2015)

I loved the Grand Budapest score. Its almost incredible economy of resources perfectly suits a film that constantly pulls the viewer off kilter, with a crazy quilt of high language and low, vulgarity and refinement, luxury and poverty, grubbiness and radiance.

I thought it was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 23, 2015)

I saw Grand Budapest Hotel in the theater and stayed through to the end of the credits. Why? To listen to the music through the final note.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Feb 23, 2015)

I didn't see the show, who directed the orchestra this year?



Daryl @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Just consider that unless a film is regarded as "good", nobody on the film has a chance of winning. To me that makes most of the supporting awards, like costumes, design, music, make-up etc. meaningless. If an award really was for the best, one should be able to win in some categories even with a bad film. It's pretty obvious that this is not the case.



Looking at the lists of previous winners there are certainly a few bad movies that have won in minor categories. It certainly helps to work on a good movie but there are exceptions.

The Wolfman, Alice in Wonderland, The Nutty Professor, The Grinch, Sleepy Hollow, Pearl Harbor, Pocahontas, The Woman in Red.

The biggest hurdle for most bad movies is probably that voters don't even bother to see them.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2015)

I think only the people within that particular dept should nominate and vote because they actually know what they hell they are talking about. Why should an actor be able to cast their vote for Best Score. As if they know anything about music (on average- of course there are exceptions). A person should be recognized by their PEERS (aka people with a grounding in that particular discpline). Otherwise, they should have the Oscars open to votes from general movie going crowd.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 23, 2015)

and how about Lady Gaga? If that was not pre-recorded, she can really sing.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Just want ot point out that the Best Score Oscar is not supposed to be "the score you most want to play over and over" but "the score that serves the picture the best."



Ahhhh. I see. My mistake.

The other contenders didn't serve the picture and this one did. Got it. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

Daryl @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Exactly. Just consider that unless a film is regarded as "good", nobody on the film has a chance of winning. To me that makes most of the supporting awards, like costumes, design, music, make-up etc. meaningless. If an award really was for the best, one should be able to win in some categories even with a bad film. It's pretty obvious that this is not the case.
> 
> D



That's absolutely spot on. This is why Hans Z really had no chance unfortunately. The film. It's not an 'Oscars' film. Not political enough. This is what makes the Oscars and Baftas a load of bollocks.

The history of the Oscars has always illustrated how to hand out meaningless awards almost as a consolation prize to the 'other' nominated films that didn't win a main award. In the old days, Edith Head (who was brilliant btw) or Patrizia Von Brandenstein just won costume awards every other year.

Actually managed to win money this year but only because I just did a super yankee of the favourites who more or less won the main categories.

The fact that the music wins because it serves the picture best brings out absolute flippancy in me thats for sure.

Bernard Herrmann won one *ONE* Oscar for music. Goldsmith won one. 

This is because their music prior to, or afterwards, did NOT SERVE THE FUCKING [email protected][email protected]!!!

Thomas Newman. No wins! NADA!!!! HIS MUSIC IS OBVIOUSLY BOLLOCKS!!!!!! HIS TECHNIQUE IS ALL TO FUCKING COCK>Someone please tell him before it's too late.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 23, 2015)

I said that is how it is SUPPOSED to be voted on, not how it actually is. Most times it goes to a popular composer everyone knows is supposed to be good for a picture most of them like.

One of the best scores of Goldsmith's was for a bad film called "The Tennis Player." Bad film, score made it tolerable to watch.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

The Academy wouldn't its ass from its elbow. Especially when it comes to scores.

Thomas Newman has been nominated 12 times.

Some of those scores NOT ONLY do what they're SUPPOSED to do, they are actually little works of BIG art. THAT IS NOT JUST OPINION!!!!!


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 23, 2015)

Well the way it works is everyone in the academy votes to nominate in their own category and for best picture. Then when the nominations comes out, everybody votes in all categories. It functions as a trade show for the people in the industry and an industry advertisement to the audience at large. Its amazingly effective in that regard. (My wife is in the academy, so I'm not talking totally out of my ass. Mostly, but not all).


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 23, 2015)

JohnG @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> and how about Lady Gaga? If that was not pre-recorded, she can really sing.


I think she always could sing and she is talented. she is isn't that pretty so that's why they kept putting all those masks and weird fashion until recently. 
her singing was good but the show was a little boring. they kept it simple. im guessing the shock of having her sing something good w/o make up or weird background was the shock in itself. 
also, didn't she have a back injury? maybe that's why it was kept simple. 
a duet with the original singer would of been nice. (forgot her name.)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 23, 2015)

Lady Gaga is the real deal: plays great, sings great, comfortable in many genres.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 23, 2015)

Soundhound @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Well the way it works is everyone in the academy votes to nominate in their own category and for best picture. Then when the nominations comes out, everybody votes in all categories. It functions as a trade show for the people in the industry and an industry advertisement to the audience at large. Its amazingly effective in that regard. (My wife is in the academy, so I'm not talking totally out of my ass. Mostly, but not all).



I was curious about that with regard to the Hollywood Reporter article in the OP. The anonymous "Budapest, baby" voter works in sound, yet he was casting votes for production design and vis fx. How come, I wonder...


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep- Lady Gaga is a fine musician. On the recent Stevie Wonder special, she sang her ass off while at the fender rhodes. Last night, she changed it up to sing entirely appropriately. Also, John Legend. Both are the real deal while Adam Levine...had... a ....bad.... night. 
Wes Anderson- one trick pony. Great, great score. Great movie though.
Birdman....truly groundbreaking writing, directing, acting. Loved the score. But I'm originally a drummer and a huge Pat Metheny fan of which Antonio Sanchez is the drummer. 
Stupid lockbox oscar predictions joke by Doogie. Huge fan of him but thought he was lame. Stephen Colbert next year?


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 23, 2015)

Gotta be Colbert! looking forward to his new show. Tina Fey/Amy Poeller would be great too, presumbly they'll do it at some point.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 23, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised by lady gaga on the Stevie Wonder thing as well. She can sing! who knew? Adam Levine, though, should stick to zit commercials and torture us no further.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 23, 2015)

As I posted on Facebook: Glory and Lady Gaga were great. But while lots of people did a great job on the show - including the orchestra - the show was absolutely awful. By far the worst AA show of all time. 

I don't know which was worse: NPH or the writing for him. Both weren't just "not good," they were offensively awful. Jokes that weren't jokes. That gross, wimpy-ass musical theater guy in his underpants (again, the spoof wasn't even a joke). Even Meryl Streep's speech leading into the dead package sucked killer whale dingus.

The low point of the show - among many - was NPH's treason/reason "joke" after Citizenfour won Best Documentary. Fuck you!

Beyond execrable.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 23, 2015)

Didn't watch them even though I did some work for one of the nominees this year. It's always boring and lame. Anyway, I was too busy tweaking my template and watching The Wire.


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 23, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> As I posted on Facebook: Glory and Lady Gaga were great. But while lots of people did a great job on the show - including the orchestra - the show was absolutely awful. By far the worst AA show of all time.
> 
> I don't know which was worse: NPH or the writing for him. Both weren't just "not good," they were offensively awful. Jokes that weren't jokes. That gross, wimpy-ass musical theater guy in his underpants (again, the spoof wasn't even a joke). Even Meryl Streep's speech leading into the dead package sucked killer whale dingus.
> 
> ...



You,sir, are absolutely correct. Lost a lot of respect for nph last night. The treason joke just pissed me off instantly. The cheapest of shots. So lazy...all his stuff. It was like watching an employer trying to be funny at a local corporate event.
I will give huge respect to whoever did the graphics. Super talent there.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 23, 2015)

And I too was happy that J.K. Simmons won.

Here's the thing. You can't just bluff your way into the gig as producer of the AA show. This is one of the biggest shows on television all year. It's incredibly competitive and piles of money are at stake.

So how does a competent producer allow that writing to make it onto the air? They work on this for months. I don't get it.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 23, 2015)

hollywood is also largely a friendocracy. a good shorthand as I understand it is 'high school with money'.



Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> And I too was happy that J.K. Simmons won.
> 
> Here's the thing. You can't just bluff your way into the gig as producer of the AA show. This is one of the biggest shows on television all year. It's incredibly competitive and piles of money are at stake.
> 
> So how does a competent producer allow that writing to make it onto the air? They work on this for months. I don't get it.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Even Meryl Streep's speech leading into the dead package sucked killer whale dingus.
> 
> Beyond execrable.



Definitely.

One positive note about the score winner is that is has to give everyone, meaning just about anybody that wants to win an Oscar, a great deal of hope.


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe it's because you just don't say no to nph. Seemed like he came up with that sh...t

Ot...Whiplash- going to be awhile, if ever, I watch that. Absolutely hate the concept of teaching music based on fear and intimidation. Who does that? I had a moment as a child with someone like that so it just makes me so uncomfy. I dont know of many that learned music this way. Maybe better suited for opera , but jazz? So archaic. Weird.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like the fact that JK Simmons has a degree in music.


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 23, 2015)

Thats cool. Didnt know that. Super impressive talent.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 23, 2015)

We saw Whiplash at a screening, and during the Q&A afterward someone asked him what attracted him to the character.

"Definitely his looks," he said, without missing a beat.



A few years ago there was a TV show called "Party Down," about a catering crew. He played a totally foul-mouthed movie producer in one of the episodes, and he was absolutely brilliant. It was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 23, 2015)

The head writer for the Oscars is a drama writer so I'm not surprised by the lack of jokes. NPH looked stiff and afraid.

The biggest surprise in all of this to me is that Graham Moore isn't gay. Feel a bit duped.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 23, 2015)

He isn't?

In any case, NPH is sort of half-gay, half wimpy, half nothing at all...is there room for another half nothing at all?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 23, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> We saw Whiplash at a screening, and during the Q&A afterward someone asked him what attracted him to the character.
> 
> "Definitely his looks," he said, without missing a beat.
> 
> ...



Have to say I'm a little miffed by JK's omission of Hank Mardukas during his acceptance speech last night. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTN06LMtUtE


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

JK is old school. He's dead pan.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> He isn't?



What??? Amazed.

That said, gays are fine in general, but the guy came across as a ghastly poof on downers.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 23, 2015)

I didn't like Whiplash. I did think the film making was fantastic on a technical level. especially for a 1st time film maker (!?!!). The pacing and sound and the way it was shot and edited I thought was amazing. I just found the story and characters to be 2 dimensional and ham fisted. And it's not just that it didn't ring true to my experience at music school (did a short stint at Berklee several thousand years ago...) Great bad guys need to be entertaining, and everything the teacher character did seemed just for show. Little Alex from Clockwork Orange was a great anti-hero. Whoever that kid is who made the movie I think could turn out to be a great film maker, just needs better source material perhaps. We'll see over the next few things he does I guess. I thought J.K. Simmons speech was terrific. Call you mother! Oh, I did love the end of Whiplash, I thought it was ballsy and different. Look forward to his next movies...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 23, 2015)

Actually, I found Graham Moore's speech very moving.

And after finding what choc is talking about, I still do; he was just talking about depression and being different rather than being gay.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 23, 2015)

I loved Whiplash. Loved loved loved. It was totally unexpected and you're likely right that it wasn't all that realistic, but I didn't care. I was IN a college big band. I never expected I'd see a movie about one.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Feb 24, 2015)

The true highlight for me was seeing Hans's 20+ years Lion King scarf around his neck...


----------



## JohnG (Feb 24, 2015)

artsoundz @ 23rd February 2015 said:


> It was like watching an employer trying to be funny at a local corporate event.



xlnt image!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2015)

Indeed. I missed that line.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 24, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Actually, I found Graham Moore's speech very moving.
> 
> And after finding what choc is talking about, I still do; he was just talking about depression and being different rather than being gay.



+1. I too found his speech very moving. It's interesting sometimes, when people have the bully pulpit for a brief moment in time, just what they've been waiting all their lives to say. Of course, whatever it is can often be breathless and sort of stupid, but then there are these moments. 

Years ago, I liked the Sally Fields moment "you like me, you really like me!" because, despite its cleverness and breathlessness, seemed to epitomize the insecurity of the acting biz as well.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 26, 2015)

I just rented Birdman. I liked the faux Goddard "one long tracking shot" styled feel of the film. Normally I don't care for needle drop music application but I actually rather enjoyed hearing Mahler's Ruckert Leider and Ravel's Pavane for a Dead Princess along with Rachmaninoff's 2nd Symphony (lesser known 3rd mvmt) tracked under some inspired scenes. 

Keaton was amazing to watch. Best performance of his career IMO


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 26, 2015)

He was good, wasn't he.

How do people feel about the Birdman percussion score? I appreciate that it's unique and that they took a risk. But while I wanted to like it, I found it intrusive and annoying.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 26, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> He was good, wasn't he.
> 
> How do people feel about the Birdman percussion score? I appreciate that it's unique and that they took a risk. But while I wanted to like it, I found it intrusive and annoying.



I liked it. Felt like the beat of NYC, ebbing and flowing with the emotional journey. Seemed crazy it was ruled ineligible for the Oscars.

Weird innit. While some loved the single shot gimmick, I was really distracted by it, yet I liked the energy of the music that drove some folks mad.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 26, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> He was good, wasn't he.
> 
> How do people feel about the Birdman percussion score? I appreciate that it's unique and that they took a risk. But while I wanted to like it, I found it intrusive and annoying.


Me too. I didn't like it at all and found it, boring and pretty much necessary.

D


----------



## Daryl (Feb 26, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Feb 26 said:
> 
> 
> > He was good, wasn't he.
> ...


I guess it's all about people having different tastes. You liked it. I didn't. You thought Gravity was good. I thought that it was mediocre with a sh*itty score. Tomato tomahto... :wink: 

D


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 26, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> How do people feel about the Birdman percussion score?



I liked the drumming in some places, and didn't like it in others.
But the real problem was that all the orchestral music was compiled, and not in a really good way. I mean, the Rachmaninov symphony they used is one of my favorite pieces, but it has an own message and meaning. You can't use it in such a generic way, as a placeholder for some "emotional stuff". Of course, it's always the question if it would have been better to get a composer who composes some "Rachmaninov light".
Compiled soundtracks are very often not really stringent; on the other hand, soundtracks where composers had to replace evident role model tracks are usually painful.

...what at a certain point really annoyed me in Birdman was the fact that i had the impression the film was made to get Michael Keaton an Oscar. I think his acting was quite mediocre, but that's a purely subjective impression...


----------



## AC986 (Feb 26, 2015)

Who thought Gravity was good????? >8o


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 26, 2015)

Daryl @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> I guess it's all about people having different tastes. You liked it. I didn't.



Kinda renders all artistic discussion redundant, doesn't it?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 26, 2015)

I think Gravity is amazing. Saw it twice in the theatre!


----------



## Daryl (Feb 26, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> Daryl @ Thu Feb 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's all about people having different tastes. You liked it. I didn't.
> ...


Not discussion, no. Just absolutes.

D


----------

